# clean roadster roof



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

need to clean a roadster roof before i sell to defect to a mk2 , so it has greenish tint in places and some round moldy bits nearly all down near the rear screen.

whats best to clean it with. elbow grease and srubbing brush and what detergent ?

whats best to reprotect it with (fabisil) or anything better?

searched but seems differing opinions

cheers bob


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look in the show and shine section there is a great how to


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I use an Autoglym kit and a toothbrush. It was quite a job! You need to do it under cover or during nice weather though. Once the thing is dry the rain does bead on the roof.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> I use an Autoglym kit and a toothbrush. It was quite a job! You need to do it under cover or during nice weather though. Once the thing is dry the rain does bead on the roof.


I use to use the Autoglym kit and it was good but once I had tried Dave's tips in the how to it is much easier with better results IMOP


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

to kill off the algae, use a solution of milton fluid and work it in with a tooth brush.
the autoglym stuff is ok but it does bleach the roof slightly.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Johnson's baby bath the blue one use that so scrub the roof took 99% of green away on mine and it was bad in places.
Then I used fabsil to seal it I did one thick coat rather than couple smaller ones due to weather now (did it month ago)

Car now looks million times better as really shows the blue roof off and beads nice in the rain, also notices defo not as wet water doesn't sink into fabric as it used to be soaked after a good rain.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the autoglym kit, always use it and did my roof this morning, not the best picture but looks great in person


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Use something like the Nanolex fabric/roof sealant afterwards when it's dry - seals it up very well!


----------

